# T2 Electric Motor Propulsion



## graysonlad (Feb 3, 2009)

As an apprentice marine electrician back in the 1950, I worked on a number of these fantastic ships. Can anyone give me any information on the physical size of the propulsion motor i.e. its diameter and horse power. 
If such details are not readily recalled is there a source where I can find such information?

Thank you.


----------



## Bitterlakes1967 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Propulsion Drives Electric*

Contact Converteam In Rugby UK [Ex Alstom Marine ] as they installed QE2 Drives etc.
They should help you find the infonation you require.


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

T2's differed radically in their two "models"- the "straight T2 was usually a Westinghouse or General Electric Turbine Generator-Synchronous Motor Plant which ran off 450 psi steam plants from Sectional Header Boilers- 6600 SHP, with two 425 KW Steam Gensets which had the main generator excitors mounted, with pilot generators (some belt driven) for the ampidynes...

The "Mission" T2 was 10000 SHP. As I recall from the USNS Vanguard and SS Inger, (Former was a"mission" the later a "straight"), the motors were fairly sizable- a couple of stories tall and nearly wide- the were quiet running mahines, very large as characterized by their induction winding for starting and their synchronous windings for run.....


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

I sailed on a few T 2's the last one I sailed on was the Marine Floridian. The Marine Floridian Main Motor was rated at 6,000 SHP but could be pushed to 7,240 SHP. The T2 A2 and A3 version Main Motors had a nominal 10,000 SHP they were also called Mission tankers. I am sorry that I do not remember the physical size of the main motor.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

MarinMotor-2.jpg picture taken during WW II at a Marin Shipyard. Note the men working on the rotor, stator to the right.

Other three pictures self explanatory. I have T2 engine room pictures but taking a picture of the main motor was hard. Forward of the MM the main condenser is to port and the aux condenser to starboard pretty much blocking photo's. Right aft of the MM is the shaft alley water-tight bulkhead.

Outboard of the MM on the port side are the hotel wash and drinking water pumps. Outboard starboard the LO centrifuge and standby steam recip feed water pump. Watertight door to shaft alley on starboard side right alongside the MM propeller shaft.

The Main Generator and Main Motor physical size on the 6,000 HP and 10,000 HP versions were the same. 

Greg Hayden


----------

